# Curado



## bearsphan3.14 (Dec 2, 2009)

A friend put me in touch with a guy selling a Curado (7:1) and 7' medium heavy fast action St. Criox premier. The Curado does not look like the ones that I have seen. I am assuming it is an older model. Can anyone tell me anything about this?


----------



## cyberflexx (Dec 2, 2009)

is it a smaller profile than a Curado 200? is it a SF ( super free ) 200SF model? My friend had a Curado Scorpion that is Japanese made and had it shipped from Japan, and its smaller but has a red tint to the plastic. How much is he asking for it? Since it is used, cast it about 15 times, check all the eyes on the rod for wear and cracking in the epoxy, make sure the real seat is firm as well as the cork handle. Check the spine to make sure there is no, "I got my lure hung up so I pulled real hard" stress fractures in the glass.

I mainly use St. Croix and I love them...


----------



## Jim (Dec 2, 2009)

looks like an older model. My Scoprions have different adjustment s on the plate. I was not sure they made a high speed green curado?


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Dec 2, 2009)

He said it is a 200. But it looks to have brown or red in it, not the green. I have not personally seen it. These are the pictures he e-mailed me. He originally asked $150 for the reel and rod, but I will have a good look at it.


----------



## cyberflexx (Dec 2, 2009)

I bet its a Curado Bantam 200 SF ( super free ). Probably made about 6 or 7 years ago.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 2, 2009)

cyberflexx said:


> I bet its a Curado Bantam 200 SF ( super free ). Probably made about 6 or 7 years ago.



Hard to tell from the pics, but that would be my guess as well. I have one of these, I love mine.


----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2009)

$150 is too much for that combo.

If it is the Green Curado, you can scoop them up on ebay for $50. I would offer no more than $100


----------



## jigster60 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ditto on what Jim said....JIGGY


----------



## cyberflexx (Dec 3, 2009)

Ditto on what Jiggy said!


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Dec 3, 2009)

I was not planning on giving him 150, and definitely not after I saw it. I originally thought it was a newish Curado. Don't Think I am going for it anyway. I saw a Quantum Energy 760 6.3/1 at Dicks. Looked nice but I cannot seem to find any info on it. I was going to pair it up with a St. Croix Triumph. Either that or the Revo S on a Berkley Allstar Select combo. Anyone? I have only fished spinning setups and am looking to get into the baitcaster. So it is going to need to be user friendly and pretty good all round.


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 4, 2009)

Whats the budget?


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Dec 4, 2009)

The Revo s Berkley Allstar combo is $170. If I paired the Quantum Energy with the St.Croix Triumph it would be $160. So between $150 and $200


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 4, 2009)

Check this out.. A vendetta, with a revo s for 179.00. Perfectly matched to the revo reel.. Free shipping... 

https://www.boggycreekoutdoors.net


----------



## cyberflexx (Dec 4, 2009)

If you have never used a baitcaster before, I would pull out enough line for one good cast then wrap electrical tape around the spool and real it back in..This way when you get a backlash, it will only go as deep as that one cast. Also practice with a spinnerbait, set the reel to when you push the button to cast, the lure will drop very slow and when the lure hits the ground it will stop and the spool will not advance anymore. That is how I learned to use a baitcaster.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks Bugpac. Those prices are pretty cheap =D>


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 4, 2009)

bugpac, wheres that deal at? I can't find it on the site anymore. I was just researching those vendetta rods when I came across this thread..


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Dec 4, 2009)

https://stores.boggycreekoutdoors.net/-strse-469/ABU-Garcia-Vendetta-Casting/Detail.bok


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 4, 2009)

ohhh I was expecting it to be a combo...


you guys are your math..


----------



## tailgrabber (Dec 4, 2009)

It's definetly an older model I have a bunch of them. I don't think they made 7:1 ratio in the older models. I could be wrong though. I know there is a 6:1 and a 5:1. Make sure you it's not a 5:1 unless you don't mind building up a good sweat reeling like a madman. It's a good reel you find them on ebay from 70.- 120. for used ones.


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 5, 2009)

Guys, if you combo it up he may even give ya a discount, He is a great guy and this is a side line for him, Give him a call or email him is best, he is extremly bust so time may be an issue, Tell him i sent you..


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks again BP. I am saving up the money for this now. The reviews of the rod seem to be great so far. It may take a few weeks, but now I'm sold on this setup. Thanks! :beer:


----------

